# Problem mit meinem Samsung P35 Notebook



## partitionist (26. Juli 2007)

Ich habe ein Samsung P35 Notebook, nun habe ich wieder ein Problem das ich schon mal hatte,  wenn ich 3D Anwendungen starte wie Spiele dann bekomme ich auf dem  ganzen Bildschirm eine verschwommenes Bild, ich hatte mein Notebook an Samsung geschickt und es wurde repariert, es lag an der Grafikkarte. 
Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem nochmal doch nun habe ich keine Garantie auf das Gerät mehr, was soll ich nun machen ?


----------



## PC Heini (27. Juli 2007)

Grüss Dich

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1. Bei Samsung anfragen, was sowas kostet und dass Du das Problem schon mal hattest. Vielleicht ersetzen sie Dir die Graka umsonst.

2. Selbst nachsehen, ob Graka vielleicht gesteckt ist und selbst ersetzen.

3. Neues Gerät kaufen oder das Spiel nicht mehr spielen.

So in etwa würde ich vorgehen. Andere Lösungen gibts nicht.


----------



## fluessig (27. Juli 2007)

Ich kenn das P35 und fühle mit dir. Ein tolles Notebook, das man nicht einfach wegen eines solchen Defekts abschreiben möchte. Das Gerät gehört einer Bekannten von mir, da wir schon früh bemerkt haben, dass es sich durchaus stark erhitzen kann, haben wir eine Unterlage gebastelt, damit es von unten genug Luft zugeführt bekommt. Ausserdem ist die Tastatur durch die Neigung angenehmer zu bedienen. 

Jetzt zu deinem Problem: Wenn sich die Grafikkarte überhitzt hat, kann sie durchaus einen bleibenden Defekt davon getragen haben. Ist mir mit einer passiv gekühlten Geforce Ti 4200 widerfahren. Der Luftstrom durch den Tower war zu gering, um den Chip unter Volllast ausreichend zu kühlen. Fazit: 3D ging nix mehr, aber die Darstellung von Windows klappte noch wunderbar.

Ich drück dir fest die Daumen, dass sich für dich alles zum besseren wendet, oder Samsung ein Einsehen hat. Leider fürchte ich, dass es sich hierbei um einen echten Hardwaredefekt handelt.


----------

